# Delivery Status Notification (Relay)



## syager7 (Jun 5, 2008)

Hello, This recently started to happen a few days ago. Although it is against policy to send non business related emails to & from the company I work for some people are excluded from the rule. (Exec assistant to CEO is one of them) She sends a message with attachments to an outside Email. it comes back with this message to the sender's inbox with my name on it. If this is not the right place to post this please advise where to go.

From: first Last
Sent: Wednesday, February 11, 2009 2:05 PM
To: her first last
Subject: Delivery Status Notification (Relay)

This is an automatically generated Delivery Status Notification.

Your message has been successfully relayed to the following recipients, but the requested delivery status notifications may not be generated by the destination.

[email protected]


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

I can't tell from your post where your name is on this email. And what is your role (are you inside the company or outside and are you subject to the rule or not)? If the outside user is not using outlook to read emails, then emails to them with delivery receipt and read receipt will cause such emails to be returned back. Best thing is to turn off receipts when sending emails to persons who you are not sure what client they are using to read emails.


----------



## syager7 (Jun 5, 2008)

My name is in the from 'first &last' 
I'm the systems admin, inside the company. 
I suggested turning off the notification, she refused what can you do she's the CEO's exec assistant.


----------



## syager7 (Jun 5, 2008)

Oh thanks for reply-ing


----------



## rbalaji (Dec 12, 2008)

Ah, I get it now. So, instead of from reflecting the fact that it came from the outlook server, it reflects your name instead (which may be due to the fact that you put your name in somewhere in the server given that you are the sys admin of the server). I guess, it should be some setting in the server that you should be able to adjust so that she understands that it is not a personal email from you, but a system-generated email from the server. I would suggest you root around in the server options and look for something about error messages and so on.


----------



## syager7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I did that but must have overlooked something, that's whay I turned to outside help & suggestions.


----------



## Tekmazter (May 22, 2008)

(non)Delivery, read and relay receipts are something which are of little use to anyone. Seriously, if you can somehow convey this to the business then you would better serve yourself and your company. 

What's the point of receipts? They're to show some level of delivery or notification of receipt. However, neither guarantee that a message was delivered or received. In fact, these messages can cause more confusion and potential for harm than anything beneficial.

Think about a mass All company email whereby everyone has read and delivery receipts on and then lots of people perform a "Reply All". Think about the impact one email could have. While most mail storms are attributed to mass mailings and mass replies, receipts only add to the burden on the system and generate potentially erroneous information. Here's a small write up about one such type of mail storm: http://blogs.ihwy.com/hosting/post/NDR-Storm-What-is-a-Non-Delivery-Receipt-(NDR).aspx

and yet another which just recently happened ... http://lateline.muzi.net/news/ll/english/10086143.shtml?cc=25252&ccr=32740&q=

If someone wants mail verification and guarantee of delivery and receipt, you're going to need to employ another type of solution. One example would be a product called Accellion (accellion.com). Tools like these integrate nicely enough with Outlook that there's little in the way of training needed. In fact many even come with Outlook plugins to further simplify the process.

Anyway I'll stop my ranting here and leave you with this: CLASSIC :wave:


----------



## syager7 (Jun 5, 2008)

I know what you're saying, try telling it to the executive secratary, who see's the owner every day in casual & formal contact. The little bird that chirps in his ear gets what she wants. I'm just looking for where the settings are in exchange or on the client side so I can see why my name pops up on emails I never sent. 

As far as usefulness, the read receipt is like the fake cameras, if they think there is a slight change of being accountable, people usually act accordingly.


----------

